# REEL Splint System



## rgnoon (Oct 28, 2007)

The organization that I do street EMS with recently acquired the new Reel Splint Tactical System to replace the old Hares. The system allows for excellent immobilization of the leg for all sorts of trauma, has an easy to attach hitch for applying traction and seems to be incredibly sturdy.  I'm looking into the possibility of getting the SAR team that I work with to pony up for one as well. I'm curious as to if anyone has any experience with the Reel system in general or in wilderness applications specifically.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 29, 2007)

bump:

forgive me, i'm really eager for any feedback.


----------

